# Lake Effect Full Force



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

lake effect is coming down real hard in northern onadoga county as im typing this... www.wixt.com ... 5 to 6 inches already today and still snowing very hard...


----------



## jmurphy (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah were gettin hit hard in Oneida County too!!payup


----------

